# Charis: New Free Web based application for Reformed Study



## kodos (Oct 11, 2014)

*UPDATE (10/13/14) - Added popovers for Scripture Links by Popular Request*

Since many of you have asked for it, I added Scripture popup boxes. It is click based, not hover based since touch devices don't do hover. It isn't fully completed, but is already a huge improvement. You click the link inside of the Popover to take you to the verse in the Bible reading page. You can dismiss the popover by clicking back on the link, and it doesn't pull you out of the resource you're in.







*UPDATE (10/13/14) - Added the Compendium of the Heidelberg Catechism.*
*UPDATE (10/12/14) - Added the Heidelberg Catechism.*

Dear Saints of the Puritanboard,

As some of you may know, I have a passion for Reformed Theology, and I also have a passion for programming. 
I've had a side project that I've worked on, in various forms over the last year or so. It first started as a Windows 8 app, but then I started to think it might be best as a Web App for its initial release. You can therefore run it on PCs, Macs, Linux machines, Tablets, and Smartphones. Anything that supports modern Html.

This web app is called _Charis_, and it is free! You can access the web app here: Charis. Here is a screenshot in case your device doesn't support it yet:






I've always loved that I have had access to the Reformed Creeds and Confessions online. It is wonderful having them. But I didn't like the way most sites laid out their content, and I also didn't like the fact that I didn't have a good way of searching or indexing through them. So, I started to mull the idea of working on a web application that would bring the best of something like Logos' library features, in a free-to-use web application. 

Today, marks the first Alpha release. It is _far_ from complete.

Unlike most sites which serve content like this, Charis doesn't merely serve static content. Rather, all of the content is stored in Charis formatted "books", digital files that are then converted into Html for page viewing. What this means is that I am building topical indices, and cross references between all these documents, so that we can create a rich database of everything. All of the Scripture links, etc. are "smart" links in that it knows precisely where that reference goes, and it will be used in the making of the overarching topical database that will eventually power it. Lots of exciting things in the future for this web app - I am very excited about the foundational work that has gone into this thing. Even the Scripture references are parsed out by computer and massaged by hand. The smarter my parser gets, the more quickly I can integrate new documents into this system, and automate it all. I imagine the folks at Logos do something very similar for preparing to publish works. But these will be freely available to all, as these are works that have their copyright expired (if they ever had such a thing).

Some Goals:

Make it minimalistic, without clutter, ads, and annoying pop-ups, and make it easy to view.
Have it look beautiful and adapt dynamically to a variety of devices. It scales from phones to PCs.
Make it easy to use from a workflow perspective. Hence the always accessible reference entry box.
Allow it to fit a good instruction, doctrine workflow. Once Charis accounts come online, you will be able to add family members and track their progress in catechism instruction (this functionality will be useful for my own Sabbath School instruction at Church)
It is particularly _Reformed_. No general evangelical resources here. It is focused for the Reformed.

Where the app is today, is far from its potential - though, perhaps you can see where I am headed.

Here are some screen shots of it in its current state as seen on an iPad. I have tested it on phones and PCs. Modern browsers will probably be best, I haven't tested it on ancient browsers, particularly old versions of Internet Explorer.

It is undoubtedly still buggy, it is Alpha software, keep that in mind. When it cannot find a reference, it will probably give you a blank page for now. Lots of polish and wrap up tasks to do. It is an app, but runs on the web server - so treat it like early preview software for now. Give me feedback as you have it. New resources will be going up as I get the time. I wanted to get some initial feedback from the saints on the Puritanboard just to see what you guys and gals thought. Hope this is a help for those who are studying the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 11, 2014)

Rom,

This looks very cool. Have you considered having the scripture proofs popup when you mouse over the verses? That would be a nice additional touch (if you weren't already considering that down the road).


----------



## kodos (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! I agree! It's the next thing on the list. I'm going to make the Trello Board for the project (my task list) public so people can see what's on the roadmap, and also throw more suggestions at me. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice Rom!
-Maybe look into getting permission to use some modern translations like NASB and ESV to go along with KJV. 
-You could also add: 
-Matthew Henry's "A Way to Pray" and his commentary 
-The OPC's modern study translation of the WCF
-Calvin's Institutes and Commentaries


----------



## kodos (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, John! The ESV folks have sent me a "Licensing Proposal" document, which I dutifully filled out. Hope to hear from them soon. Tried to get Thomas Nelson's ear for the NKJV, but evidently my emails go straight to their junk mail ... or something . I think it might be a chicken and egg problem. They want to make sure that your application has enough reach to be worthy of their time. We'll see what happens, if the Lord's People are encouraged in the use of this app.

As for your suggestions, Henry and Calvin are high priority items. I need to find a good source for them. If someone here has a good plain text version of Henry and Calvin, let me know. I'll make sure to write the appropriate processing tools to get them into the right format.

I am thinking that sometime early next year I might get my tools in a good enough state to open it up to the community to import books into the system. That way, we can spread the load across many individuals who might want to use this as a platform for content they wish to import. We'll see.


----------



## gkterry (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks very good! I might suggest some methodology (html, doc, txt file) whereby users can submit a module to you for inclusion in the web program.


----------



## gkterry (Oct 11, 2014)

Rom:

Check ccel.org for text files of many documents.


----------



## kodos (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, Greg! It has been a long time since I went to ccel. It does look like I can easily get Henry, at least.

My plan is to get the basics of the interplay between the Westminster Standards and the Scriptures working, with a Topical Guide. Then after that, expand into other resources as I work out.

Sometime next year, I want to give users the ability to do the same on their own through some sort of authoring/editing/processing tools. If there is enough community interest, this could be a very interesting project, moving forward.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 11, 2014)

A very nice resource, Rom! Kudos to you for the hard work that is evident at the site.

Have you considered Logos' Reftagger for the previously suggested verse pop ups? (Something I wish we had here at PB, too!) For those that want to change the default settings of Reftagger that may be installed at a site, Logos now has a widget that allows the reader to select their personal default Bible translation being used when Reftagger is installed at a site, too. See the widget entitled "_Your Bible Options_" installed on the lower right of my site's main page here: Index | Reformed Theology Institute

Also, how about adding the provenances (versions being used, dates) of the Confessional Standards being used?


----------



## kodos (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Patrick,
Thanks for the feedback, and the encouragement! I have considered using Logos' Reftagger tool. There are a couple of reasons I am still in the evaluation phases. One, I do not know how they exactly defining 'competing products', which their APIs have always limited use of. I love that you can choose your Bible translation, that right there is the killer feature of Logos RefTagger.

On the other hand, I find it kind of annoying. I'd rather it work the way the Logos app does. Click once and you get a stable window with the reference content in it. Click again to go to the Resource in question. That's how I'm building my back-end to work. But, I don't have the advantage of having all of the Bible translations at my disposal that Logos does.

In the end, I think what will happen is that I will make it a user profile setting when the Charis accounts are created. You can set your options there.

Lots of good suggestions in this thread so far. Keep 'em coming


----------



## JOwen (Oct 12, 2014)

Very useful application. Well done. If you are taking requests (?) the Three Forms of Unity wild be helpful, as well as the Compendium to the Heidelberg Catechism. Especially the last one for our youth and children's memorization for Church. The last one is rather short. The Continental Churches would be entirely grateful!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## kodos (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Pastor Lewis,
I am indeed taking requests! I'll probably start adding the Heidelberg here shortly sometime this month, Lord willing. One of the primary uses of this app was to help with our children's memory work. I hope to get the login and user database features for Charis implemented by end of the year so you could input all of the children into the app and track their progress. That was one of the primary reasons for me to start work on this.

I had never seen the Compendium to the Heidelberg before, looks to be very similar to what the Children's Catechism did to the Shorter Catechism. Very cool. Will add it to the list 

Thanks!


----------



## kodos (Oct 12, 2014)

BTW, for abbreviations to use for quick lookups. I'd imagine HC = Heidelberg Catechism, CHC = Compendium to Heidelberg, COD = Cannons of Dort, and BC = Belgic Confession?
Currently I have WLC = Westminster Larger Confession, WSC = Westminster Shorter Catechism, WCF = Westminster Confession of Faith, and CC = Children's Catechism.

These make it super easy to just "type and go" rather than navigate.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 12, 2014)

This will be abundantly useful for my Sr. Youth Catechism class as well as my Confession of faith classes. Thank you. Brill!


----------



## kodos (Oct 13, 2014)

Pastor Lewis, I added the Heidelberg Catechism to the app this evening. I am not as familiar with the Heidelberg, so please correct any issues. Its quick access code is "hb", so if you want to jump to question 60, type "hb 60" in the search bar. Or simply, hb to take you to the table of contents. Visit: http://charisdevelopment.com.


----------



## JOwen (Oct 13, 2014)

Works great so far. Much appreciated.


----------



## kodos (Oct 13, 2014)

The Compendium is now up, Pastor Lewis.


----------



## kodos (Oct 13, 2014)

Added Scripture popups by popular demand! Let me know if you have issues with it, as I cannot test it on all the sorts of devices and computers y'all have


----------



## JOwen (Oct 28, 2014)

Just a thought, or suggestion. Would it be possible to have all the Questions on the page but the answers in a "click here" format (by mouse-over or click), where the answer which was hidden is revealed? It would make it even more useful for memorization. This way the answer is not apparent until it is clicked on causing the student to strain, rather than read the answer already there. Just a suggestion. Probably wishful thinking.  My young people suggested it.


----------



## kodos (Oct 29, 2014)

Not wishful thinking at all! I will be working on this as part of the catechism tracker (when user accounts are used). With my current schedule might be sometime in December is my guess. Good suggestion from your students!


----------



## chuckd (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow what a great resource. And thanks for doing all the hard work to make it available to us for free!

Two requests, since you said you're taking them, 

1. There seems to be an issue with multiple verses. e.g. on the home page 1 Thess. 4:17-18, only 1 Thess. 4 is linked and the pop up is 1 Thess. 4:1
2. A way to find resources for a particular verse. e.g. I type in 1 Thess. 4:17 and all uploaded content is listed for that verse (in this case WSC Q.38 is listed.). Or I'm reading along in the Bible and see a particular verse number is linked which tells me it was used as Scripture proof for something.


----------



## kodos (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks, Chuck! As mentioned it is in Alpha currently, so the verse thing is an annoying bug that I will be fixing (hopefully in the next month when I can get some time to work on it). And the second part - that is something I am planning on doing in the near future. Since it is data aware, I need to put a topical and scripture index together for that functionality. 

I love the way you think, it lines up with the future of what I'm working on  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

